

Ramesh Raskar: Imaging at a trillion frames per second - nicolasd
http://youtu.be/Y_9vd4HWlVA

======
nick-anderegg
It is absolutely insane that we can _see_ the space-time continuum being
warped with this.

------
samstave
When we have a robot that can use this method for sight, it will be able to
dodge and move around anything that attacks it.

There are already systems of computer sight for robots that allow for
ridiculous dexterity.

This will make the T10000 invincible.

~~~
gus_massa
It's not an actual movie. It's a reconstruction of made from several
photographs.

From: <http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/>

"... We use an indirect 'stroboscopic' method that records millions of
repeated measurements by careful scanning in time and viewpoints. Then we
rearrange the data to create a 'movie' of a nanosecond long event. ...
However, due to very short exposure times (roughly two trillionth of a second)
and a narrow field of view of the camera, the video is captured over several
minutes by repeated and periodic sampling. ... "

